# The best weapons I have



## Battou (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, the lab I use was late again.....I needed something to post so .... Quick snap of the best swords I have.


----------



## Scurra (Mar 7, 2008)

Are they Paul Chen?


----------



## Battou (Mar 10, 2008)

Scurra said:


> Are they Paul Chen?



no, They are mass produced hand forged shinken not unlike that you are referring to but no not they are not Paul Chen.

Never the less, they out class all my Partial tangs, threaded tangs, stubs and stainless steel replicas I keep around for the thieves to play with.

This sword has a Partial threaded tang (about 4/5), It has a good look and a deicent balence and cut, however if truly put to use it will become loose. I use it for a prop for the most part and keep it in my bedroom.

This sword is a hand forged partial tang (bout half) Assembled into the components of a standard cheap replica (I did this) and does not cut worth crap. Eventually I will sharpen it and shorten it but for now it sits in my room just waiting to be fixed.

I also have countless cheap replicas I keep around, I do this for multiple reasons, some are kept to practice sharpening and polishing wile others are more of a distraction. At $20 pop I can have those replicas stolen, I could not care less.

Replicas for sharpening practice here (Old picture one on top is the black one shown earlier one of those two brown wraped ones is now down stairs in the living room replaced with a duplicate of the one I put the black blade into)

At some point I should get new pictures of all my cheap display blades anbd what not.


----------

